# Male kitten seems dizzy, not walking well



## carlosavee (May 18, 2010)

My girlfriend and I got a kitten a week and a half ago from a litter who was abandoned and found in my friend's yard. He is about 9 weeks old. We brought him to the vet last week to get his first set of shots, and at this point he was acting like a normal kitten. A few days ago, all of a sudden he became very ill. I didn't notice until I realized he had been sleeping for upwards of 8 hours, which is not really normal for him, or any kitten. When I picked him up and brought him to his food dish, he could barely stand up, and kept falling over. He didn't want to eat or drink, just sleep. I called the vet (at a hefty cost since it was after hours) and she recommended we try feeding him warmed up cat food and giving him syrup to normalize his blood sugar. We did that all night (although I was sure he would die overnight, he seemed very sick and was breathing very fast and almost panting). The next morning he was much better, although he has not been the same ever since. He walks better now, but is still not very stable and appears to be dizzy. He just looks awkward when he walks. He also sleeps alot, more than a kitten probably should. He still plays, but not vigorously or for long periods of time, like he used to. He was on the antibiotic Clavamax for a upper respiratory infection (for his runny eyes) but he is now finished, and I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it, but the vet didn't seem to think so. He seems to scratch his ear and shake his head alot recently, so I'm wondering if it might be an ear infection. 

We will be bringing him to the vet this week, but I was just wondering if anyone has had a similar experience or can give any advice. The vet mentioned feline leukemia and feline AIDS as possible causes, but I'm really hoping that's not the case. Thanks.


----------



## Mary Beth (May 16, 2010)

Poor kitty :dis You're going to the vet who has already warned you about the worst outcomes. The "light in the tunnel" is the head shaking that you've noticed. Be sure to mention that and even insist that the ears are checked. And even insist that a swab of ear wax be tested for infection. It's possible that there's an ear infection. Hold on to that thought


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm afraid this isn't something any of us can help you with. There could be a million reasons why your kitty is having this problem from quite minor to serious but, I _can _tell you, he needs to go back to the vet right away! Kittens can go down hill and die _extremely_ quickly and you need to find out what's going on immediately. 
Personally, I would probably go to a different vet. The kitten should have been tested for Feline Leukemia and FIV on the first visit and no vet should take a kitten that age, acting like you describe, lightly. At this point, they should be doing a thorough exam running a full blood work.
It could be as simple as flea anemia (although dangerous if not treated quickly) or as serious as Feline Leukemia. There's just no way of knowing without a full exam and tests.
In the meantime, you must make sure your kitten is eating and staying hydrated. If you have to syringe feed him, do it. You can try some plain meat human baby food (make sure it doesn't contain anything else like onion or garlic, just meat). Often that will entice a sick kitty to eat. Add some water to the food too. If that doesn't work you'll need to assist feed him every couple of hours until you can get him to the vet. You can get a baby syringe from the drug store, add some water to his wet food or baby food so it's a gruel. Then , _slowly_ squirt it into your kitties mouth or between his gums and his cheek, aiming into the cheek (you don't want him to aspirate it and choke!). Make sure you give him time to swallow.
Good luck and let us know how he's doing!


----------



## carlosavee (May 18, 2010)

Sorry for the delay of the update! Elmo seems to be doing much better now! He can walk fine and is eating normally, playing normally...acting like a normal kitten. Whatever he had seemed to wear off after a few days. We are bringing him to the vet in a few weeks for his second round of shots, so we will definitely let them know his symptoms then. Until then, I'm very, very glad he seems to be doing better, as I am a broke university student lol. Of course, if any of the symptoms return I will be bringing him in earlier.
Thanks for your help!


----------

